# Hints of 2010 ICE models



## dataretriever (23 Dec 2009)

Dudes, the ICE website has a couple of videos and some pics of the new lineup. Have a tissue ready for the dribbling.......


----------



## n-ick (3 Jan 2010)

think that my usually welded tight wallet started dribbling at this!
http://media.photobucket.com/image/trikeport 09/cotterless45/katie012.jpg?o=29


----------



## Seamus (16 Jan 2010)

*18th*

18th is when the Trice publish...whatever,

Why did they choose to inprove what was a successful trice?

was them or whoever makes they alunimin (?) bits for them?








bad writing and spellings because of two stokes


----------



## Seamus (16 Jan 2010)

*18th*

18th is when the Trice publish...whatever,

Why did they choose to inprove what was a successful trice?

was them or whoever makes they alunimin (?) bits for them?








bad writing and spellings because of two stokes


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

ICE seem to have a policy of continuous improvement. This seems to work well as the improvements are generally incremental and backwards-compatible so you're not stuck with a machine for which you can no longer get parts. However it does mean when ringing for replacement parts you need to know the year (Serial Number gives you the model year in the first two digits so that helps).

However I have to say that my rear suspension swing-arm looks prettier than the new arrangement, to my eyes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

ICE seem to have a policy of continuous improvement. This seems to work well as the improvements are generally incremental and backwards-compatible so you're not stuck with a machine for which you can no longer get parts. However it does mean when ringing for replacement parts you need to know the year (Serial Number gives you the model year in the first two digits so that helps).

However I have to say that my rear suspension swing-arm looks prettier than the new arrangement, to my eyes.


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

The ICE web site is down at the moment, so is the new one going to appear shortly?


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

The ICE web site is down at the moment, so is the new one going to appear shortly?


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

Just tried again and its done!


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

Just tried again and its done!


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Mmmmm....pricey , too pricey... much too pricey, glad I bought mine 2 years ago, before the price hikes...
http://icetrikes.co.uk/


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Mmmmm....pricey , too pricey... much too pricey, glad I bought mine 2 years ago, before the price hikes...
http://icetrikes.co.uk/


----------



## Chonker (18 Jan 2010)

This was posted on the recumbent blog today

http://www.recumbentjournal.com/vie...rices-almost-everything-you-need-to-know.html

the 700c one looks freakin awsome


----------



## Chonker (18 Jan 2010)

This was posted on the recumbent blog today

http://www.recumbentjournal.com/vie...rices-almost-everything-you-need-to-know.html

the 700c one looks freakin awsome


----------



## dataretriever (22 Jan 2010)

Very nice, but oh so pricey! Sadly the rear fold doodah or front suspension don't look retro fittable.

I'll just have to re mortgage I guess.....


----------



## squeaker (23 Jan 2010)

I'm told by Kevin at DTek that he's taking bookings for test rides now


----------

